# Gerhard Gulewicz in for RAAM



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

He just registered today for the 30th Annual Race Across America. The Austrian has been in every RAAM since '06. Last year he was about 12 hours behind Jure Robic for second place. So far it's looking like the race will between Gulewicz and Slovenian Marko Baloh. 

Other contenders are Americans Christopher Gottwald (4th place in 2009) and Mark Pattinson (2nd in 2008). Both were rookies when they earned these top spots, so it will be interesting to see how they fare with a bit more RAAM experience.

It all starts June 15.

www.raceacrossamerica.org


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

RIP, Jure.

Good Luck, Gerhard!


----------

